# Werkzeug



## Necthor (17. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche einen Schlitzschraubendreher mit einer Fuge/Aussparung.
Weiß jmd. die richtige Bezeichnung?

Ich brauche es um mein Mixer aufzukriegen.



Hoffe, dieser Beitrag ist hier an der richtigen Stelle.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Juni 2018)

Meinst du sowas hier? Bild

Die Dinger heißen Gabelschlitzschraubendreher.


----------



## Necthor (17. Juni 2018)

Jep,
danke dir.


----------



## Wired (30. Juni 2018)

Was es nich alles für Schraubendreherarten gibt!  

By the Way, ich hoff es macht Dir, Thread Ersteller, nix aus das Ich deinen Thread entere. 

Incredible Alk, weist Du zufällig auch wie die Schraubendreher heißen die wie so ein Torxgewinde innen liegend haben?

Hier mal nen Photo von der komischen Schraube!



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Juli 2018)

Ich wüsste nicht dass die nen besonderen Namen haben sollten - also ich würds mit Torx Nuss versuchen. 
Sowas: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wired (2. Juli 2018)

Norx Nuss.... aha xD Danke ^^


----------

